# Effects on the Kidneys



## mezmerizehypnotize2005 (Oct 29, 2005)

I know a friend who has problems with his kidneys and is looking into smoking marijuana (not _because_ of his kidneys for medical use or anything). I was wondering if there were any effects on the kidneys whatsoever. Respond ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## Sherlock221b (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, I wouldn't recommend smoking weed when you have liver, kidney or heart problems...but it depends on the amout he smokes too...


----------



## 8sideways (Dec 31, 2005)

well it all depends aupon what the problem with his kidneys is. Taking prescription medication of any kind hurts the kindeys and liver. He should be ok I dont see why he wouldnt be. Nothing about thc should effect them worse than anything else he already does...like eating. But if he is really worried about it tell him to consult his doctor. His doctor must give him the truth and cannot divulge any information about his drug use to anyone else. So just tell him to talk to the doctor, then again doctors have been known to lie.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 19, 2006)

Sherlock221b said:
			
		

> Well, I wouldn't recommend smoking weed when you have liver, kidney or heart problems...but it depends on the amout he smokes too...


 
Ohhhhh Shiiiiiiiiit ! I'm screwed !


----------



## Insane (Jan 19, 2006)

Sherlock221b said:
			
		

> Well, I wouldn't recommend smoking weed when you have liver, kidney or heart problems...but it depends on the amout he smokes too...


 
I am proud to be the first to say:

No shit Sherlock.


----------



## 8sideways (Jan 20, 2006)

smoking weed is no worse for your kidneys than drinking tap water!!!!
actually tap water is probably worse...
that is my final comment


----------



## Insane (Jan 20, 2006)

8sideways said:
			
		

> smoking weed is no worse for your kidneys than drinking tap water!!!!
> actually tap water is probably worse...
> that is my final comment


 
Don't be an idiot man. Unless you live somewhere with some messed up tap water..


----------



## 8sideways (Jan 20, 2006)

lol ok well when you actually look into what is in tap water come back and tell me im an idiot. Maybe you should actually research just floride. or not whatever you want.


----------



## Insane (Jan 20, 2006)

ok, Im not saying that tap water is pure, its obviously not, but to say that drinking tap water is worse for you than smoking marijuana? Sounds to me like your in pretty serious denial about some of marijuana's adverse side affects. Don't get me wrong, I love smoking pot, and I probably always will, but there are just simple facts about it. I'd suggest that you do a little more research of your own.


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Jan 22, 2006)

a toke here and there wont do much harm.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 22, 2006)

Maybe it'll kill me before I'm 80. Damn, somethings gonna kill me sooner or later.

Do you think the health freaks will die of nothing some day?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 22, 2006)

Vaproizing pot is better than smoking. Not smoking at all is best for your health. While we are at it. Too much of anything is bad. There is a book ou there. I'll try to remember the name. I think it was everything is bad for you or something.

The guy proved that smoking is bad (duh) but quitting is bad for you too. It causes unhealthy stresses to the body. The guy had thousands of em.

So tap water is bad for you, sure I buy that. So get a filter. If you your worried about smoking pot being bad for you then don't do it. Or buy a vaporizor.

For me, I'll smoke my pot and drink my tap water kool-aid. LOL


----------



## Insane (Jan 22, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> For me, I'll smoke my pot and drink my tap water kool-aid. LOL


 
Amen.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 3, 2006)

You must think that because m.j is from the earth it's healthy for you.  You shouldn't tell people about there health and well-being if you aren't sure.  (you should at least state that you are an idiot) 8side


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 15, 2006)

I am an idiot... but on this post even though it was posted ages ago.. i'm bored and imma comment on it...  I smoke pot, and i have major problems with my kidneys.. it doesn't seem to make things worse.. only drinking of excess water to clean out ur system, flushing... could cause adverse effects... that is my thoughts... so anyway.. Can i have some of your tap water kool-aid mutt?  can we make tropical punch.. that sounds yummy.


----------



## bongzilla420 (Mar 16, 2006)

8sideways said:
			
		

> smoking weed is no worse for your kidneys than drinking tap water!!!!
> actually tap water is probably worse...
> that is my final comment


doesnt get more true then this trust me i only have one kidney and im fine and i smoke every day and been for the past 3 years


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that even if i didn't have any kidney's, i probably would still light up. Of course not possible, but you get what i'm sayin'..


----------



## bob sims (Aug 11, 2006)

your doctor will tell you best and he cant call the police because of patient doctor confidentiality. he will probably tell you its ok. but you dont want to take a chace with your life you only get one.


----------



## sombro (Aug 12, 2006)

well Dr Dre said "smoke weed every day" 


and he's a doctor so it must be ok.


----------

